# il tailleur grigio



## ranatan (21 Aprile 2009)

Ho appena finito di leggere "il tailleur grigio" di Camilleri.
Bello, mi è piaciuto tanto! Lo consiglio


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (21 Aprile 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ho appena finito di leggere "il tailleur grigio" di Camilleri.
> Bello, mi è piaciuto tanto! Lo consiglio


 mi piace il titolo....me lo segno e grazie. Tu come stai?


----------



## brugola (21 Aprile 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ho appena finito di leggere "il tailleur grigio" di Camilleri.
> Bello, mi è piaciuto tanto! Lo consiglio


bello anche a me è piaciuto da matti!
racchia..sarà uscito 4 anni fa..


----------



## ranatan (21 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> mi piace il titolo....me lo segno e grazie. Tu come stai?


Sto bene Emma, grazie. Sto ancora meglio da quando ho saputo che è femminuccia


----------



## MK (21 Aprile 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Sto bene Emma, grazie. *Sto ancora meglio da quando ho saputo che è femminuccia *
























  Morgana?


----------



## Minerva (21 Aprile 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Sto bene Emma, grazie. Sto ancora meglio da quando ho saputo che è femminuccia


 che bella notizia:una renetta!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ho appena finito di leggere "il tailleur grigio" di Camilleri.
> Bello, mi è piaciuto tanto! Lo consiglio



letto un po' di tempo fa.bellissimo.


----------



## ranatan (21 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> bello anche a me è piaciuto da matti!
> racchia..sarà uscito 4 anni fa..


Ma dai, così vecchio? Madonnina, ma dove vivo?
Me l'hanno regalato per Pasqua (invece dell'uovo), pensavo fosse recente! Di Camilleri avevo letto solo la saga di Montalbano


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (21 Aprile 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Sto bene Emma, grazie. Sto ancora meglio da quando ho saputo che è femminuccia


ullallà augurissimiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## ranatan (21 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> letto un po' di tempo fa.bellissimo.


Bello davvero, mi ha preso dalle prime pagine e l'ho finito in due giorni (in effetti non è lungo).
Poi, la cosa buffa, è che i termini in siciliano che usa ti entrano nella testa...dopo mi veniva da dire "taliare" invece di guardare


----------



## brugola (21 Aprile 2009)

lo sapevo che era una brugolina


----------



## ranatan (21 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> lo sapevo che era una brugolina


Avevi ragione.
Io ormai ero convinta che fosse maschietto, perchè ad una precedente ecografia il gine aveva azzardato di aver visto un pisellino.
Ma quando, senza ombra di dubbio, ho poi saputo che era femminuccia ho avuto un sussuluto di contentezza.


----------



## brugola (21 Aprile 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Avevi ragione.
> Io ormai ero convinta che fosse maschietto, perchè ad una precedente ecografia il gine aveva azzardato di aver visto un pisellino.
> Ma quando, senza ombra di dubbio, ho poi saputo che era femminuccia ho avuto un sussuluto di contentezza.


tu hai già un maschietto o una femmina?


----------



## ranatan (21 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> tu hai già un maschietto o una femmina?


Guarda...e qui vi svelo un segreto...le volte che accennavo alla prole, ho detto che avevo un maschietto per varie ragioni...però la verità è che ho già una bellissima bambina di 3 anni! E forse per questo sono ancora più contenta che sia un'altra femminuccia.
Mio marito è un pochino deluso perchè si sente in minoranza...ma so che perderà la testa anche questa volta come ha fatto con la prima


----------



## brugola (21 Aprile 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Guarda...e qui vi svelo un segreto...le volte che accennavo alla prole, ho detto che avevo un maschietto per varie ragioni...però la verità è che ho già una bellissima bambina di 3 anni! E forse per questo sono ancora più contenta che sia un'altra femminuccia.
> Mio marito è un pochino deluso perchè si sente in minoranza...ma so che perderà la testa anche questa volta come ha fatto con la prima


anche io credo che preferirei una femmina.
pensa mio padre, 4 figlie e una moglie.
i cani però erano sempre rigorosamente maschi


----------



## ranatan (21 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> anche io credo che preferirei una femmina.
> pensa mio padre, 4 figlie e una moglie.
> i cani però erano sempre rigorosamente maschi


Grandioso!!
In effetti il nostro gatto è maschio!


----------



## brugola (21 Aprile 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Grandioso!!
> *In effetti il nostro gatto è maschio*!


come sta il mio micino sfortunato??
si è rimesso?
si..scelgono il sesso dell'animale giusto per far finta di contare qualcosa


----------



## ranatan (21 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> come sta il mio micino sfortunato??
> si è rimesso?
> si..scelgono il sesso dell'animale giusto per far finta di contare qualcosa


Sta meglio ma ogni tanto per i problemi ai reni ha bisogno di flebo.
A parte questo tira avanti benino.
La tua (tippi giusto) sta bene?


----------



## brugola (21 Aprile 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Sta meglio ma ogni tanto per i problemi ai reni ha bisogno di flebo.
> A parte questo tira avanti benino.
> *La tua (tippi giusto) sta bene*?


 
ahh la mia bimbetta...un incanto


----------



## Minerva (21 Aprile 2009)

sapete che oggi ne ho stirati un paio di dannatissimi felini 

	
	
		
		
	


	




d'altronde è un 'efficace alternativa alla barbara sterilizzazione


----------



## ranatan (21 Aprile 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> sapete che oggi ne ho stirati un paio di dannatissimi felini
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brugola...dì qualcosa a questa insensibile!


----------



## brugola (21 Aprile 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Brugola...dì qualcosa a questa insensibile!


non posso.
oggi ho tirato una polpetta avvelenata ad un bel pastore tedesco a pelo lungo


----------



## Minerva (21 Aprile 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Brugola...dì qualcosa a questa insensibile!


 lasciate che i vostri gatti vengano a me


----------



## Minerva (21 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> non posso.
> oggi ho tirato una polpetta avvelenata ad un bel pastore tedesco a pelo lungo


 nooo  bastardissima.

della tippi mi ci faccio un cardigan


----------



## brugola (21 Aprile 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> nooo bastardissima.
> 
> della tippi mi ci faccio un cardigan


e io coi dentini del max mi ci farei una bella collanina..se non fosse le cattive abitudini alimentari che aveva il cagnone


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> non posso.
> oggi ho tirato una polpetta avvelenata ad un bel pastore tedesco a pelo lungo


ANATEMA
siete odiose....racchie e cattive


----------



## Minerva (21 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> e io coi dentini del max mi ci farei una bella collanina..se non fosse le cattive abitudini alimentari che aveva il cagnone


 però li ha bianchissimi...anzi mi sto chiedendo cosa ci sia in quegli sbiancanti fenomenali..............





ti spunta un fiore in bocca


----------



## Old matilde (21 Aprile 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> sapete che oggi ne ho stirati un paio di dannatissimi felini
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*AAAAGHHHHH!!*


----------



## ranatan (21 Aprile 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> però li ha bianchissimi...anzi mi sto chiedendo cosa ci sia in quegli sbiancanti fenomenali..............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il mio micio invece ha il tartaro e una fiato da stendere un toro!


----------



## brugola (21 Aprile 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Il mio micio invece ha il tartaro e una fiato da stendere un toro!


il tuo micio è sfortunato sai??


----------



## Minerva (21 Aprile 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Il mio micio invece ha il tartaro e una fiato da stendere un toro!


anche la tippi ha i denti gialli e il fiatino


felini con l'alitosi....pure le pulci stendono se miagolano.
dove andremo a finire


----------



## ranatan (21 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> il tuo micio è sfortunato sai??


Un pò si.
Ha anche la gobba...ma era un pò rachitico già quando è stato raccolto dalla strada.
Lui è un povero trovatello


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2009)

Vi ricordo che siete nella sezione intellettuale.
Ora vi segnalo a chi di dovere.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Aprile 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ho appena finito di leggere "il tailleur grigio" di Camilleri.
> Bello, mi è piaciuto tanto! Lo consiglio


 Anche a me


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Aprile 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Bello davvero, mi ha preso dalle prime pagine e l'ho finito in due giorni (in effetti non è lungo).
> Poi, la cosa buffa, è che i termini in siciliano che usa ti entrano nella testa...dopo mi veniva da dire "taliare" invece di guardare


Sì ...succede anche a me ...mi stupisco che quelli intorno non parlino così...


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2009)

*Ranatan*

Che bello, una femminuccia 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ahh che bei ricordi la gravidanza 25kg di sovrappeso per partorire 2 kg scarsi di figlia


----------



## Nobody (22 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che bello, una femminuccia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tipo De Niro in Toro Scatenato, insomma


----------

